# ZFS blocked by udev-init-scripts

## Vandr0iy

Good evening!

I wanted to install zfs userspace utilities, but, for some reason sys-fs/udev-init-scripts is blocking it. What might be causing it?

here's what I did:

```
emerge -av zfs                                                        

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/spl-0.6.5.3-r1::gentoo  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 548 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/zfs-kmod-0.6.5.3-r3::gentoo  USE="rootfs -custom-cflags -debug" 2,550 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.3-r3::gentoo  USE="rootfs -custom-cflags -debug (-kernel-builtin) -static-libs -test-suite" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-28 (">=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-28" is blocking sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.3-r3)

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 3,098 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.3-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    zfs

  (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-30:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26 required by (sys-fs/udev-228:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *Vandr0iy wrote:*   

> What might be causing it?
> 
>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
>  * installed at the same time on the same system.
> ...

 

Why not just read the error message? You need to downgrade to sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27 and better paste the entry ">=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-28" in /etc/portage/package.mask then.

----------

## jeffk

FWIW, I came here with the exact same question. I misinterpreted >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-28 as meaning the higher version was required by zfs.

```
% sudo emerge sys-fs/zfs sys-fs/zfs-kmod --oneshot -pv

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/spl-0.6.5.4-r1::gentoo  USE="-custom-cflags -debug" 546 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/zfs-kmod-0.6.5.4-r1::gentoo  USE="rootfs -custom-cflags -debug" 2,511 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.4-r2::gentoo  USE="rootfs -custom-cflags -debug (-kernel-builtin) -static-libs -test-suite"

                 PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_3 -python3_4" 63 KiB

[blocks B      ] >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-28 (">=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-28" is blocking sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.4-r2)

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 3,118 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.4-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-fs/zfs

  (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-30:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26 required by (sys-fs/udev-229:0/0::gentoo, installed)
```

----------

## jeffk

Does anyone know where this requirement for a pinned version of udev-init-scripts comes from, i.e. gentoo-specific or ZFS upstream?

----------

